# how do you sex a berber skink



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

i just got a berber skink and wondered if any 1 nows how to sex them and can they live a lone 
thanx


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

They do better alone, when it goes to the toilet its hemipenises will pop out if its a male


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

he spends most of his time under the sand


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

He will be out during the day to bask. How big is he? adults usually have thicker bodies if they're male. You got a picture?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mine live in a pair 
and are great they love bathign togetehr, hehe 
not sure if i have 2 fenales or a male.... but they look different so i guess male and female.

Gina x


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

its only 9" only a baby


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

9" isn't a baby by any means...
Try to get a photo of the head and neck from above, males have a broader head and females much narrower when compared to the neck.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

id say 9" is near enough an adult. Berbers only get to around a foot long max. Get pics up and keep an eye on it, there may be some hemipenes popping out


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

i dnt no if these are any good

















i u need anther 1 plz say


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Ideally we need photos from above, showing the neck and head.


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

any better


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

My guess from that would be female...


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

how can u tell


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

There isn't much differance in the width of the neck and head, males have a much wider head, so the neck looks thinner in comparison.


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

my friend was on a bout poppin wats that mean


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Everting the hemipenes of the males, tbh it's risky and difficult on lizards... unless it's essential I'd not even try.


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

is there any other way of knowin wat sex it is for deff (nt that im douting u because i aint) its just i want to get it a friend but dnt want it to fight


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

sammy90 said:


> i just got a berber skink and wondered if any 1 nows how to sex them and can they live a lone
> thanx


Take them out for a drink? Sorry am drunk! :bash:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

sammy90 said:


> is there any other way of knowin wat sex it is for deff (nt that im douting u because i aint) its just i want to get it a friend but dnt want it to fight


No,not really...
Take it along with you when you get another one and compare the neck/head widths. You'll see a differance easier that way.


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

http://netti.nic.fi/~millah/berber.htm ally does this seem a comparsion


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah, they're a good guideline.


----------



## sparky the skink (Mar 1, 2009)

*There is another thread on this just search up berber skinks*

There is another thread on this just search up berber skinks


----------



## sparky the skink (Mar 1, 2009)

*gg*

it called gender help with berbers


----------

